# la "e" dopo la virgola



## thaypan82

Quando scrivo una frase è corretto mettere dopo la virgola anche la "e"?
Oppure è una ripetizione, visto che la virgola funge già da e?


----------



## Carthusian cat

Risposta breve:

- Alla festa c'erano Franca, Nunzia, Moira e Renata.
- Alla festa c'erano Franca, Nunzia e, inaspettatamente, anche Moira e Renata.
 La virgola nella prima frase non va messa assolutamente perchè si tratta di un elenco, e al posto di un'ultima virgola si mette una e.
Nella seconda è d'obbligo perchè sottolinea un inciso. Stessa cosa se ci fosse una proposizione subordinata come per esempio una concessiva:

- Alla festa c'erano Franca, Nunzia e, sebbene avessero detto che non sarebbero venute, anche Moira e Renata.
Per le risposte più articolate lascio il campo ai professionisti della grammatica


----------



## thaypan82

No io mi dicevo se: "Alla festa c'erano Franca, Nunzia, Moira, e Renata" è corretto o meno.


----------



## tie-break

thaypan82 said:


> No io mi dicevo se: "Alla festa c'erano Franca, Nunzia, Moira, e Renata" è corretto o meno.


 
No, in questo caso penso che non vada bene.


----------



## Carthusian cat

thaypan82 said:


> No io mi dicevo se: "Alla festa c'erano Franca, Nunzia, Moira, e Renata" è corretto o meno.


 

Eh no.
Come ti ho detto prima, la e nell'elenco va a sostituire la virgola, quindi se ce la metti è ridondante.


----------



## thaypan82

Ok grazie.


----------



## daniele712

thaypan82 said:


> No io mi dicevo se: "Alla festa c'erano Franca, Nunzia, Moira, e Renata" è corretto o meno.


Qui credo  non solo che sia ridondante(sbagliato) mettere la virgola e la 'e' insieme ma che dovresti obbligatoriamente mettere la 'e' davanti all ultimo nome(Renata) e non la virgola.

Daniele


----------



## Lorenzo Italiae

Secondo me invece possiamo mettere indistintamente o la virgola o la "e", ma di certo non le due insieme. Ricordiamoci che la punteggiatura è solo un mezzo per trasporre sulla carta quelle pause che risultano necessarie: quindi non mi sembra sbagliato dire "Francesca, Nunzia, Moira, Renata".
Lorenzo


----------



## claudine2006

thaypan82 said:


> No io mi dicevo se: "Alla festa c'erano Franca, Nunzia, Moira, e Renata" è corretto o meno.


È ridondante. Senza dubbio in altri casi più "aulici" si trova ", e" come licenza poetica.


----------



## daniele712

Lorenzo Italiae said:


> Secondo me invece possiamo mettere indistintamente o la virgola o la "e", ma di certo non le due insieme. Ricordiamoci che la punteggiatura è solo un mezzo per trasporre sulla carta quelle pause che risultano necessarie: quindi non mi sembra sbagliato dire "Francesca, Nunzia, Moira, Renata".
> Lorenzo


Mi correggo , secondo me,nella frase proposta prima da thai pani si dovrebbe ,non obbligatoriamente ma preferibilmente(di gran lunga),usare la 'e' al posto della virgola davanti all'ultimo nome(Renata).


----------



## sabrinita85

daniele712 said:


> Mi correggo , secondo me,nella frase proposta prima da thai pani si dovrebbe ,non obbligatoriamente ma preferibilmente(di gran lunga),usare la 'e' al posto della virgola davanti all'ultimo nome(Renata).


Giusto.

Comunque a volte si usa ",e" quando si vuole esprimere qualcosa che merita di più della virgola e qualcosa in meno del punto e virgola.
È una specie di distaccamento dalla frase, ma un riferimento al concetto.
_ "In quella casa c'erano tre gatti viola enormi. La loro padrona era orgogliosa di quello strano colore, anche se lei ed altri pensavano che avessero fatto la tinta a quei gatti. Si chiamavano A, B e C*, e* il fatto che fossero viola, li rendeva unici"._
Con quella virgola seguita da *e*, sono ritornata al concetto del colore, ma mi sono anche allontanata dall'elenco dei nomi.
In tutti i casi è una questione di stile. Oggigiorno, la punteggiatura è diventata quasi un miraggio: persino sui libri di insigni professori mancano le virgole!


----------



## mapanghea

solitamente dopo la e la virgola non va, tranne se dopo la e segue una frase incidentale o un avverbio, che di solito è staccato dal resto della frase dall'uso di due virgole.


----------



## claudine2006

mapanghea said:


> Solitamente dopo la e la virgola non va, tranne se dopo la e segue una frase incidentale o un avverbio, che di solito è staccato dal resto della frase dall'uso di due virgole.


Stavamo parlando della "e" dopo la virgola...


----------



## liv3000

mapanghea said:


> solitamente dopo la e la virgola non va, tranne se dopo la e segue una frase incidentale o un avverbio, che di solito è staccato dal resto della frase dall'uso di due virgole.



Un ottimo riassunto di quanto detto sopra


----------



## Youngfun

Invece quando ogni elemento dell'elenco contiene di per sé la "e"?
Per esempio:
_Le coppie erano: Francesco e Laura, Marco e Simone, e Luigi e Federica. _

La frase potrebbe essere scritta in altri modi più comprensibili, anche semplicemente eliminando la "e" dopo la virgola.
Però nel parlato è frequente usare frasi del genere che, usando le giuste pause e intonazioni, vengono comunque comprese.


----------



## violadaprile

Bon, ciao a tutti.
Dico la mia regola, imparata a scuola quando ero bebè, ossia qualche annetto fa. 

La virgola si usa:
1) Per separare i termini di un elenco, in sostituzione della congiunzione "e".
Usare la congiunzione o la virgola è una scelta stilistica.
Parlo con Maria e Giovanna e Teodoro.
Oppure: Parlo con Maria, Giovanna, Teodoro.
Oppure: Parlo con Maria, Giovanna e Teodoro.

2) Per separare le preposizioni subordinate, quindi prima delle congiunzioni subordinative o per evidenziare un inciso, con una notazione meno forte delle parentesi.
Le ho mandato dei fiori, perché era il suo compleanno.
Le ho mandato dei fiori e, quando ci siamo incontrati, mi ha ringraziato.

Le congiunzioni copulative come e, ma, o, ovvero, mentre, non vogliono mai la virgola precedente.
Le ho mandato dei fiori ma non li ha ricevuti.
Le ho chiesto se preferiva andare al cinema o voleva restare in casa.

(Per quello che so, è errato sostenere che la virgola indica semplicemente una pausa o un punto dove si prende fiato.
Ha una funzione grammaticale ben precisa e ben codificata. Se la frase è troppo lunga e rende necessario prendere fiato, basta spezzarla con un punto).





Youngfun said:


> Invece quando ogni elemento dell'elenco contiene di per sé la "e"?
> Per esempio:
> _Le coppie erano: Francesco e Laura, Marco e Simone, e Luigi e Federica. _
> 
> La frase potrebbe essere scritta in altri modi più comprensibili, anche semplicemente eliminando la "e" dopo la virgola.
> Però nel parlato è frequente usare frasi del genere che, usando le giuste pause e intonazioni, vengono comunque comprese.


"_Le coppie erano: Francesco e Laura, Marco e Simone*,* Luigi e Federica."
_Se vuoi raggruppare le coppie, devi essere coerente sino in fondo.


----------



## Youngfun

Sì, infatti nello scritto preferirei quella forma senza "e", come ho detto sopra.
Però non so, nel parlato mi viene spontaneo aggiungere una "e" all'ultima coppia... ma forse è un mio vezzo personale.

Quindi niente _Oxford comma_ in italiano? 
Sto appunto leggendo l'articolo di Wikipedia sull'uso della cosiddetta virgola seriale (o virgola di Oxford) in inglese.
Secondo l'articolo, la virgola seriale non è la norma in italiano, anche se saltuariamente potrebbero essere usati per particolati motivi, per esempio per disambiguare.
Sempre nell'articolo sono citati casi in cui tale uso risolve ambiguità, casi in cui le crea e casi in cui non le risolve.
Cito i casi in cui le risolve, traducendo gli esempi in italiano.

1) Considerate la dedica aprocrifa di un libro citata da Teresa Nielsen Hayden:
_Ai miei genitori, Ayn Rand e Dio._
Vi è ambiguità su chi siano i genitori dell'autore. _Ayn Rand e Dio_ potrebbe essere letto come un'apposizione di _miei genitori_, facendo credere al lettore che l'autore dichiari Ayn Rand e Dio come i suoi genitori (scusate la blasfemia, n.d.T.). Mettendo una virgola prima di _e_ si elimina l'ambiguità:
_Ai miei genitori, Ayn Rand, e Dio._
Ma la stessa frase si potrebbe scrivere in un altro modo per risolvere l'ambiguità, per esempio:
_A Dio, Ayn Rand e i miei genitori._

2) Un altro esempio citato da Hayden riguarda un documentario su Merle Haggard:
_Tra gli intervistati, c'erano le sue due ex-mogli, Kris Kristofferson e Robert Duvall._
che potrebbe inteso come se Kris Kristofferson e Robert Duvall fossero le sue ex-mogli. Una virgola seriale potrebbe escludere questa lettura:
_Tra gli intervistati, c'erano le sue due ex-mogli, Kris Kristofferson, e Robert Duvall._

3) _La mia colazione abituale consiste in caffè, pancetta e uova e pane tostato._ (per ora non mi viene in mente un esempio di colazione all'italiana )
Non è certo se _pancetta e uova_, o _uova e pane tastato_, debbano essere raggruppati insieme. Aggiungengo una virgola seriale si rimuove l'ambiguità. 
Con una virgola dopo _uova_, i cibi sono:
1. Caffè;
2. Pancetta e uova;
3. Pane tostato.

Invece con la virgola dopo _pancetta_:
1. Caffè;
2. Pancetta;
3. Uova e pane tostato.
Gli scrittori che normalmente evitano la virgola seriale spesso ne usano una in queste circonstanze, anche se a volte anche riordinare la lista può aiutare.

Aggiungo che tutt'e 3 gli esempi sono classiche frasi che al parlato sarebbero comprensibili usando le giuste pause, che nello scritto vengono rese appunto con le virgole.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Io metterei la "e" (all'italiana, senza virgola precedente; all'inglese, con virgola precedente, seppur osteggiata negli ultimi anni).
Non dimentichiamo che la "e" ha un'importante funzione informativa: quella di segnalare che quello che la segue sarà l'ultimo elemento dell'elencazione.

GS


----------



## violadaprile

Infatti, Giorgio 
Nell'uso quotidiano l'elenco sostituisce "e" all'ultima virgola. È più scorrevole, più facile da capire al volo e più immediato.

Tuttavia un elenco con solo congiunzioni o solo virgole è adatto all'uso poetico (anche per la prosa poetica). Come dicevo sopra, è una scelta stilistica.

Io però ora mi domando di che lingua stiamo parlando ...
-.-
Young, guarda che l'italiano ha le sue regole proprie, senza bisogno di prestiti, benché prestigiosi.
Sospetto che l'università di Bologna sia nata prima di quella di Oxford


----------



## longplay

thaypan82 said:


> Quando scrivo una frase è corretto mettere dopo la virgola anche la "e"?
> Oppure è una ripetizione, visto che la virgola funge già da e?


Secondo quel po' che mi viene in mente  " ,e "   è un errore. Viene ammesso solo quando si vuol dare molta enfasi alla parole che seguono la " ,e  " stessa, per sostituire
"e, non solo, " , cioé la pausa causata dal "non solo". E' una complicata questione di "lingua e stile" che qualcuno mi ha insegnato... .Un esempio soddisfacente non mi
riesce facile.... Ciao ! SABRINITA85, post 11, mi sembra che abbia colto appieno questa "sfumatura".


----------



## violadaprile

longplay said:


> Secondo quel po' che mi viene in mente  " ,e "   è un errore. Viene ammesso solo quando si vuol dare molta enfasi alla parole che seguono la " ,e  " stessa, per sostituire
> "e, non solo, " , cioé la pausa causata dal "non solo". E' una complicata questione di "lingua e stile" che qualcuno mi ha insegnato... .Un esempio soddisfacente non mi
> riesce facile.... Ciao !


Concordo sul fatto che " ,e " è un errore.
Non capisco invece perché poi tu parli di " e, " che invece è del tutto normale....
Intendo, stiamo parlando di "e" dopo la virgola non di "e" prima della virgola.
Almeno mi pare.


----------



## longplay

violadaprile said:


> Concordo sul fatto che " ,e " è un errore.
> Non capisco invece perché poi tu parli di " e, " che invece è del tutto normale....
> Intendo, stiamo parlando di "e" dopo la virgola non di "e" prima della virgola.
> Almeno mi pare.


Forse le "notazioni" grafiche non sono chiare...Ti pregherei di rileggere attentamente il testo del post. Grazie, e non aggiungo altro...!
ps in caso, intendevo che " ,e  " forma una pausa analoga o in parte sostitutiva, anticipata rispetto a "non solo".Ok?


----------



## violadaprile

> " *,e* " è un errore. Viene ammesso solo quando ... per sostituire "*e,* non solo, " , cioé la pausa causata dal "non solo".


Continuo a non capire, scusa.
Il "non solo" è incidentale, come dicevo sopra, racchiuso tra due virgole come forma attenuata di parentesi. Resta il fatto che la virgola nel tuo caso segue e non precede la congiunzione.
Quindi non capisco cosa cerchi di dimostrare.
Mi spiegheresti meglio?


----------



## longplay

violadaprile said:


> Continuo a non capire, scusa.
> Il "non solo" è incidentale, come dicevo sopra, racchiuso tra due virgole come forma attenuata di parentesi. Resta il fatto che la virgola nel tuo caso segue e non precede la congiunzione.
> Quindi non capisco cosa cerchi di dimostrare.
> Mi spiegheresti meglio?



Più o meno, quello che ha detto Sabrinita85; il mio: ",e non aggiungo altro",dopo il "grazie" (vedi tu se è a posto di "non solo" o di "ma" o di "quindi"  o di tutti insieme) ;
ultimo, ma non il minore, Dante (Alighieri): "Vedi che non incresce a me, e ardo !". Anche se in un filone precedente si mostrava che , ai tempi dell'Alighieri, la punteggiatura
non esisteva o quasi, qualcuno la  ",e" ce l'avrà messa, penso a ragion veduta... .E adesso spiega tu,scientificamente, quello che voglio dire io, e  quasi solo istintivamente.
Grazie.


----------



## Youngfun

Scusami longplay, ma nei tuoi esempi sottolineati di rosso si tratta di periodi spezzettati in tante piccole frasi, e quindi ha senso mettere una virgola per segnalare una pausa, seguita da una "e" per segnalare l'aggiunta di un'altra frase.
Mentre i miei esempi erano a proposito di _", e"_ negli elenchi.

Rileggendoli, mi sono reso conto che gli esempi 1) e 2) valgono solo per l'inglese, non per l'italiano.
In italiano la frase: "Ai miei genitori, Antonio e Carla" è chiaro che ci si riferisce a 4 persone: i due genitori + Antonio + Carla.
Mentre il senso ambiguo che si può avere in inglese, è reso in italiano dai due punti, non dalla virgola: "Ai miei genitori: Antonio e Carla"
Ma qui mi piacerebbe sentire il vostra parere.

Invece la terza frase è ambigua anche in italiano e mettere una virgola prima di una "e" forma dei raggruppamenti diversi.
Nel parlato si mettono le pause per far capire i raggruppamenti, mentre nello scritto che voglia riprodurre il parlato non vedo altri modi se non con la virgola.

a) _La mia colazione abituale consiste in caffè, (pausa) pancetta e uova, (pausa) e pane tostato. 
_Cioè:1. caffè;
2. pancetta e uova;
3. pane tostato

b) _La mia colazione abituale consiste in caffè, (pausa) pancetta__, (pausa) __ e uova e pane tostato. 
_Cioè:1. caffè;
2. pancetta;
3. uova e pane tostato.


----------



## longplay

Youngfun said:


> Scusami longplay, ma nei tuoi esempi sottolineati di rosso si tratta di periodi spezzettati in tante piccole frasi, e quindi ha senso mettere una virgola per segnalare una pausa, seguita da una "e" per segnalare l'aggiunta di un'altra frase.
> Mentre i miei esempi erano a proposito di _", e"_ negli elenchi.
> 
> Rileggendoli, mi sono reso conto che gli esempi 1) e 2) valgono solo per l'inglese, non per l'italiano.
> In italiano la frase: "Ai miei genitori, Antonio e Carla" è chiaro che ci si riferisce a 4 persone: i due genitori + Antonio + Carla.
> Mentre il senso ambiguo che si può avere in inglese, è reso in italiano dai due punti, non dalla virgola: "Ai miei genitori: Antonio e Carla"
> Ma qui mi piacerebbe sentire il vostra parere.
> 
> Invece la terza frase è ambigua anche in italiano e mettere una virgola prima di una "e" forma dei raggruppamenti diversi.
> Nel parlato si mettono le pause per far capire i raggruppamenti, mentre nello scritto che voglia riprodurre il parlato non vedo altri modi se non con la virgola.
> 
> a) _La mia colazione abituale consiste in caffè, (pausa) pancetta e uova, (pausa) e pane tostato.
> _Cioè:1. caffè;
> 2. pancetta e uova;
> 3. pane tostato
> 
> b) _La mia colazione abituale consiste in caffè, (pausa) pancetta__, (pausa) __ e uova e pane tostato.
> _Cioè:1. caffè;
> 2. pancetta;
> 3. uova e pane tostato.


Perdonami, ma penso che un semplice elenco,tipo "carte" dei ristoranti si possa organizzare come uno meglio crede e non vedo la necessità di tante sottigliezze. A me
capita di fare degli elenchi del tipo:
-assicurazione (scadenza rata)
-controllo lavastoviglie
-redazione rapporto su stato lavori
-fissare appuntamento con xzy
-ecc,ecc,
Scandalizzerò qualche purista delle virgole? Può darsi,ma...Qualche volta metto dei regolamentari  ; altre no, per lasciare spazio ai simboli, personali, di "già fatto",
urgente, e così via. Ciao .Se si tratta di elenchi più seri (i fenomeni analizzati in uno studio) uso regolarmente il  ;  senza  "e" .


----------



## violadaprile

Sì, "la necessità di tante sottigliezze" spesso a molti non si presenta.

Peraltro, anche una lista messa in forma di lista, andando a capo ogni volta, va bene. In questo caso non si tratta né di analisi grammaticale né di analisi logica. Non sono frasi ma, appunto, una lista.

Continua però a non essere pertinente col tema, ossia la virgola prima della congiunzione "e" (ovviamente all'interno di una frase).


----------



## longplay

violadaprile said:


> Sì, "la necessità di tante sottigliezze" spesso a molti non si presenta.
> 
> Peraltro, anche una lista messa in forma di lista, andando a capo ogni volta, va bene. In questo caso non si tratta né di analisi grammaticale né di analisi logica. Non sono frasi ma, appunto, una lista.
> 
> Continua però a non essere pertinente col tema, ossia la virgola prima della congiunzione "e" (ovviamente all'interno di una frase).



Stavo rispondendo a Youngfun. La pertinenza la trovi,se vuoi, nei post precedenti attraverso i quali ti ho risposto, please!


----------



## Youngfun

Si, certo, io userei un elenco puntato o numerato per fare una lista più precisa, più schematica e più "visuale".
Ma mi sembra esagerato usarla per dire cosa uno mangia a colazione...
Io ovviamente non parlo di lingua scritta formale, ma per esempio chi scrive un romanzo che riproduce un dialogo potrebbe scriverlo così.


----------



## King Crimson

Questo link dalla Crusca tratta diffusamente l'argomento e, sostanzialmente, non si sbilancia a sostenere l'una o l'altra tesi. Personalmente, anch'io condivido questa posizione: se nella grande maggioranza dei casi eviterei questa sovrapposizione (", e"), in altri casi, specialmente in ambito letterario, direi che si tratta di scelte stilistiche personali dettate da ciò che l'autore vuole comunicare e dal modo in cui intende comunicarlo.


----------



## Youngfun

King, grazie per il collegamento. A quanto pare, neanche la Crusca dà un taglio netto alla questione.


----------



## longplay

Youngfun said:


> King, grazie per il collegamento. A quanto pare, neanche la Crusca dà un taglio netto alla questione.


  Qualche piccola novità. Ho messo le mani su "Ciliegie o ciliege?" ,per caso, mentre cercavo qualcos'altro in libreria. Il libro (Sperling & Kupfer, 2012, autori-Della Valle-Patota)
porta alcuni esempi di uso della  " ,E  " (pag.241).Credo che il testo sia anche "on line" e che la Della Valle abbia qualcosa da dire, a proposito di "Crusca". Spero che con
queste piccole novità si possa porre termine a questo "thread" pieno di saccenti "non capisco, continuo a non capire..." ! Mi scuso e.... saluti a  tutti.


----------

